# 510 Connectors



## LouisFourie (21/12/20)

Good day, 

Do any local vendors have any 510 connectors for the purpose of DIY vape mod building for sale?


----------



## adriaanh (21/12/20)

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/510-connector?_pos=1&_sid=6ad5fb6ec&_ss=r

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

